# How do you treat passengers?



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.

One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.

On the otherhand, the drivers who work to provide professional service, and cater to passenger needs by offering things like chargers, aux cord, help with luggage, and even bonuses like a candy or mint.

Which camp are you in?


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

A to B.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Not your camp for sure. A to B babeee!
You will understand once you do this long enough 

No, I don't think pax are "Low life's" ( your term), I help with lugguage every time, load & unload.

Candy? GTFO!


----------



## InertialObserver (Aug 16, 2017)

I provide a professional service to passengers who choose the "budget" travel option. 

If you fly on Spirit airlines, you are treated professionally and pay for everything you want beyond a seat on the plane. 

If you travel Uber or Lyft, you are treated professionally and pay for everything you want beyond a seat in my car. 

If you want amenities, there are premium professional car service and limo companies that provide those at a premium rate. 

It has nothing to do with thinking of passengers as low-lifes. It's about providing the service that is requested.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

A to B but I do help with bags, nothing else.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

A to B safely.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

I think I will stock the car with goodies and sell them at a profit.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

A to B. I offer an I-phone cord charger and I help with luggage and I'll give a restaurant or nightlife recommendation if you ask, but that's it. We are a no frills service. I don't see a benefit to offering anything else. I would be more willing to offer more for Select/Black/SUV (or Lyft equivalent) because they pay for higher tier car and service.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I love the loser drivers who make comments like omg you let them use an aux cord?? Never me.

Having an aux cord is a common thing people have in cars, not just uber drivers. I dont go out of my way to offer mine, but if they ask if I have one, I bring it out and let them use it.

Stop being such tight asses about everything you old grumps


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I am not giving an aux cord so you can listen to your crappy pandora with ads. I have better music than you do. I never had an aux cord, I always used Bluetooth. I bought one after starting Uber, but stop providing it.

I will not help with luggage unless it's elderly or female but I won't load your 2lbs hand carry on bag. It's matter of courtesy and I am not somebody's bellboy. I might help everyone if it's a select ride. Cheap people expect too much for a cheap ride .


----------



## MysticMysteria (Sep 9, 2017)

Way I see it, you need a ride so you "called" for one. 
That's what I'm doing. Giving you a ride.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yozee said:


> Not your camp for sure. A to B babeee!
> You will understand once you do this long enough
> 
> No, I don't think pax are "Low life's" ( your term), I help with lugguage every time, load & unload.
> ...


I help with luggage not because I want to offer good service.I don't want them scratching my car up.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


So wait... If you provide them a safe ride, that's not professional? I keep my car very clean, and I am an excellent driver. Just because I don't give them candy and let them overrun my radio does not make me professional or lacking in cust service.

I do however have single size purel packets available. The fewer people get sick, the less likely I am to get sick.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't agree with the poll.

I help with luggage to

A. get going on the road/get back on the road quicker
B. to keep the car from getting damaged by careless loading


Both of those are IN MY BEST INTEREST.

So helping with bags is a necessity.. not a nicety


----------



## KurlyKen (Aug 6, 2017)

TCANN said:


> I think I will stock the car with goodies and sell them at a profit.


I thought about this


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TCANN said:


> I think I will stock the car with goodies and sell them at a profit.


Just go full Circle-K/7-11...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

They're not low lives but definitely will select the A to B option.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I help with luggage partly because I don't want them banging their suitcases against my car, but mostly because it's the last contact before tip time. Those airport runs are where you get your $5, $10 and $20 tips, often paid in cash. 

I provide a charging cable because it helps with tips and ratings. 

I do provide tiny airplane waters because it helps with tips and ratings. A case of 100 is about $12 at CostCo.

I do not provide candy because I don't want a liability issue after a passenger chokes to death, nor do I want a hard candy stuck to my leather seats.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


First off, you're already making the assumption that just because we prefer giving rides from A to B that we consider these passengers "low-lifes" and are "misanthropes". This somehow reflects that if we are not as accommodating as you, we, the rest of the drivers, somehow feel indignation towards our passengers and are nothing more than just a**holes for simply doing what is necessary, giving rides from point A to B. Your tone intimates a feeling of condescension towards the rest of us because you place a dichotomy that those who simply "drag" passengers from A to B are below those who go up and beyond for their passengers. In essence, you, yourself, already have a particular sentiment towards the rest of us drivers who just do what the job entails--passengers call a ride, we give the ride, we get paid and Lyft gets their cuts. At it's essential form, this is what "ride-sharing" with Uber and Lyft entails. Plain and simple. Those other things in the way of accommodations and amenities are entirely "discretionary", each and every driver chooses to offer them or not.

End of the day, we are paid from giving rides from point A to point B as safely and within the confines of traffic laws and limits. All other things--candies, mints, water, aux cords, etc.--are up to the discretion of each individual drivers if they feel it will boost their ratings and/or mean more tips.

Taxis do not provide the same accommodations as you do or offer amenities and yet they will always make more than us on a per mile/minute basis, yet their cars are run down, smells putrid inside, drivers have little to know sense of directions despite GPS, or do not speak and understand comprehensive English. Do you see how perverse that is? How some drivers will offer and accommodate passengers and yet we make so little in comparison to our taxi or limo counter-part who simply do the "essential" of their duties, giving rides and nothing more.

With this in mind, the latter are reasons why people in this thread have the collective mindset that as Lyft drivers, we will only go as far as give passengers the ride they paid for from A to B. Yes, if they need help with their luggage, help them out, especially if they're elderly or pregnant women or require more assistance due to an injury/handicap or if you are apprehensive of having passengers scuff up your exterior and would rather do it yourself. Aux cords and chargers are pretty much a staple in most cars these days and if a passenger is in need of charging their phone and if they ask politely, most drivers here will be more than willing to accommodate. With aux cords, however, it is a bit discretionary especially the fact that offering it to your passengers makes it seem that they are treating your cars as "theirs" within the time frame of a particular ride, bumping loud and obnoxious music.

Remember: it is YOUR car. You get paid for taking passengers from A to B. Nothing in the Terms and Agreements says that we, drivers, should offer amenities to passengers. We are akin to taxis, giving a ride to passengers and regardless of what Lyft says otherwise that they are merely a "technology company". This "technology company" is dependent on us giving passengers rides and Lyft gets their cut. Period. No matter how you fluff it up. We all here giving passengers rides--and no more.

If you want to offer amenities and accommodate more than what is within the confines of giving a simple ride, then that is wholly "discretionary". It may help your "ratings" (which matters little if you give 5-star service because passengers will rate you low regardless for one reason or another) or help you earn more in tips (which also matters little because you can give 5 straight rides where you offer water and mints and any other things and you'll still see little to nothing in ways of tips). And let me tell you this, I have given simple rides from A to B as quick and safely as possible, I'm hospitable, courteous and polite, offer my car charger when asked politely, I've helped passengers put their possessions in the trunk as a common courtesy, but offered NOTHING in the way of mints, water, candies or offered making additional stops that they didn't ask for, and yet, I get tips every now and then.

Could I be getting more in the way of tips if I made more accommodations and amenities at my financial expense? Perhaps...but it is never a guarantee. Making accommodations and amenities are some drivers' way of "buying" their passengers sentiments for giving them a tip. You're pretty much spending your own money to hopefully get something in financial recompense from them. Whereas if I give them the base ride they've ordered and YET I was given a tip, I see that as a plus, an add-on, for me because I get something extra financially outside the usual fare and all for NOT having to accommodate more than I need to and spending money on amenities.

Again: taxis don't offer accommodations or amenities and yet they'll still make more tips compared to us--and that is the perversity and paradox of it all. Taxis don't have superb customer service nor offer amenities and accommodations and will always make more than us, and yet we Lyft drivers will offer the best in navigation, customer service, hospitality and amenities and make so little.

Please take note that it is nothing to do with pessimism or indignation towards passengers that some of us only offer point A to point B rides with exceptions to helping with luggages, it is just that some of us see past the bullsh*t and are simply being"pragmatic" and "practical" with our duties as Lyft drivers. They pay for a ride and we give them one--anything above that is discretionary to each driver. Each to his own, and personally, it would be nice you don't see the rest of us as "misanthropes" because we are not as liberal with mints and water as you do. We can be polite and courteous drivers without having to bend over backwards to do more than we are confined to.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> They're not low lives but definitely will select the A to B option.


FWIW, the low lifes comment relates to comments many on this forum express regarding passengers.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Markeezee said:


> First off, you're already making the assumption that just because we prefer giving rides from A to B that we consider these passengers "low-lifes" and are "misanthropes". This somehow reflects that if we are not as accommodating as you, we, the rest of the drivers, somehow feel indignation towards our passengers and are nothing more than just a**holes for simply doing what is necessary, giving rides from point A to B. Your tone intimates a feeling of condescension towards the rest of us because you place a dichotomy that those who simply "drag" passengers from A to B are below those who go up and beyond for their passengers. In essence, you, yourself, already have a particular sentiment towards the rest of us drivers who just do what the job entails--passengers call a ride, we give the ride, we get paid and Lyft gets their cuts. At it's essential form, this is what "ride-sharing" with Uber and Lyft entails. Plain and simple. Those other things in the way of accommodations and amenities are entirely "discretionary", each and every driver chooses to offer them or not.
> 
> End of the day, we are paid from giving rides from point A to point B as safely and within the confines of traffic laws and limits. All other things--candies, mints, water, aux cords, etc.--are up to the discretion of each individual drivers if they feel it will boost their ratings and/or mean more tips.
> 
> ...


 Beautifully said.


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

InertialObserver said:


> I provide a professional service to passengers who choose the "budget" travel option.
> 
> If you fly on Spirit airlines, you are treated professionally and pay for everything you want beyond a seat on the plane.
> 
> ...


that spirit comparison absolutely nails it yo....$50 for a carry-on bag!?!? brilliant


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> I love the loser drivers who make comments like omg you let them use an aux cord?? Never me.
> 
> Having an aux cord is a common thing people have in cars, not just uber drivers. I dont go out of my way to offer mine, but if they ask if I have one, I bring it out and let them use it.
> 
> Stop being such tight asses about everything you old grumps


It isn't the fact that riders ask to use our aux cord, Raven087, but how many riders ask to use it on a trip lasting LESS THAN 5 minutes! It's just really annoying that these types will hassle us because they can't survive without their precious music for the length of time it takes to play one song. That's what turns us into old grumps!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

LOL give out something a person can ingest into their body, what IDIOT dreamed that up? Well if you aren't the person legally liable! The idea of feeding pax is proof positive these companies do not care one ounce for the drivers. The legal liability for feeding pax is huge, if the driver were to encounter a dishonest con artist and their corrupt lawyer it could ruin them financially for life! *U/L know this. *In addition, the pay is so low a person would have to be a moron to pay for treats and the burden of constantly cleaning the car. Phone power cord and music that's a no brainer, no problem....... but feeding pax! unbelievable


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


Here is what a rider deserves for their fare:

1) respect until they deserve less than that,, (that's on them, i just follow their lead)
2) a clean vehicle - (nobody deserves to get into a dirty vehicle that is paying a fare)
3) Courtesy - (Hello, how are you, yes ma'am, yes sir, thank you, have a great day) - anymore than that is up to them
4) Safe Ride - they should expect to get to their destination safely
5) a star rating based on the experience they help provide - a ride experience is a two way street

What is nice and may receive based on their attitude and courtesy:

1) help with luggage ( I usually just load and unload to protect from scratches) 
2) Charger - will give it to them if they ask nicely
3) Assistance getting into and out of the vehicle - (depending on handicap, elders, etc)
4) Seemed concern on my part if they are having a bad day but not taking it out on me ( don't really care how their day is going but they expect you to)

Anything beyond that is unnecessary, should not be expected. Above and beyond that deserves a tip.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I offer water bubble gum and breath mints. 

But what is the best type of charger to have on hand? Behind the front seats I have a round plug it says 12 volts 180 Watts on it. Plus people have iPhones and Androids. Is there a charger that has a round plug on one end and an iPhone and a Android plug-in on the other end?

After two years of part-time driving, no one has ever asked me for a phone charger, but it would be a good idea to keep one on hand.

I keep my phone plugged into a little USB port in the front under the dashboard. But there's no USB port for the backseat passengers. Just that round 12 volt Outlet.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

People,
What is the big Deal about providing Aux Cords?
I got two in the back, for Pax to use. No big Deal. They are only a couple of Bucks.
I treat them nice, help out with the Luggage.
The Luggage thing actually from preventing Pax to scratch my Car, obviously.
Even though I drive Lux/Premiere, I no longer offer Water...freely. I do have a Cooler in the Trunk for emergencies though.
For longer trips, I have Video Screens for Entertainment. And no, again I didn't install these for Ride Sharing; it was my own choice to install these a long time before I even started the Lyft/Uber thing. (Part time) 

If you treat me nice, I'll treat you nicer.
If you treat me bad, I'll treat you worse.
That's how I tick.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't offer candy. I'm fat and it's MY candy. I help with bags for the elderly, the disabled and the petite anorexic women.
If they ask for an aux I will provide it in exchange for the excellent music badge. I control the volume at all times.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Btw,
This is the Charging Cable I provide, they are available on Amazon.
Two for $11.00


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Other than helping load your luggage into my car for your airport run and allowing you to flip down the middle seat that doubles as a cupholder, I provide nothing else. I think more than adequate legroom and soft leather seats make for a fine passenger experience. 

Just don't throw up in my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LIKE FAMILY !

I ask them for money . . . .



DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


Hard Rock Hotels have fully stocked refrigerators in the rooms.
Yes you may pay $400.00 a night + for a room with a view of the beach . . .
The stocked fridge has beer, wine, liquor, soft drinks and snacks.

If you even pick up an item to look at, sensors add an amount to your bill electronically.

This is how Uber should be.

$400.00 a night . . .


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


Your choices are too extreme. I'll help with bags always. Chargers no problem. Aux cord, nope, the last intolerable music has passed through my system. Amenities, nope.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I did the candy thing for a week. I also used to ask them if they wanted the temp changed or music. Now I ask them how day is going and engage in conversation if they want, else I don't. They don't get aux unless ask (virtually nobody does and from here on if they don't ask nicely I might star starring them down to be honest), or change in temp unless ask. If it's a lightly dressed person I may ask if they want it less cold.

I think most of us end up realizing why all the cabs we ever got into had music and temp set at the driver's preference.

My ratings are superb, btw.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


A to B and a charger. I have a charging porr that has two in the front for me and two that reach to the back. Got it as radio shack was closing ( like $3.00). So there's chargers if they need them.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Btw,
> This is the Charging Cable I provide, they are available on Amazon.
> Two for $11.00
> 
> View attachment 157453


That's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

A to B but do help with luggage and I do have phone chargers also


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ezridax said:


> So wait... If you provide them a safe ride, that's not professional? I keep my car very clean, and I am an excellent driver. Just because I don't give them candy and let them overrun my radio does not make me professional or lacking in cust service.
> 
> I do however have single size purel packets available. The fewer people get sick, the less likely I am to get sick.


We all know what you provide...



Ezridax said:


> Hell no. I am a cheap trick.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/apparently-im-a-prostitute.200403/page-3#post-3009470



Uber Crack said:


> I don't offer candy. I'm fat and it's MY candy.


I love you!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> We all know what you provide...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/apparently-im-a-prostitute.200403/page-3#post-3009470
> 
> I love you!


Your profile pic!  funniest shit ever!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I was at the airport, saw an old crippled up senior Uber driver lifting large heavy suitcases out of his trunk for a 30 something strong looking millenial.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I was at the airport, saw an old crippled up senior Uber driver lifting large heavy suitcases out of his trunk for a 30 something strong looking millenial.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I did bottled water in the beginning. Stopped that and my ratings went up. 4.92 to 4.94 (5k trips ; )

I have both iPhone & Android charge cables if they ask. I know I'd love that _perk_ if I used Uber...


----------



## Mikey_D (Nov 12, 2015)

I go the extra mile. I have 8 different charging cords for all of their cell phone needs. I provide a variety of different candies and ice cold drinks. I offer a free shoe shine at the end of the ride. And I refer to my passengers as "master".


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Mikey_D said:


> I go the extra mile. I have 8 different charging cords for all of their cell phone needs. I provide a variety of different candies and ice cold drinks. I offer a free shoe shine at the end of the ride. And I refer to my passengers as "master".


Lol  @ shoe shine!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

To be honest:

It takes the same Energy to be nice or to be an @ss.
I prefer to be nice to my Pax.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Lol  @ shoe shine!


The shoes are off anyway for the _foot massage..._


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> The shoes are off anyway for the _foot massage..._


  Mmm... I want that Uber driver


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> LOL give out something a person can ingest into their body, what IDIOT dreamed that up? Well if you aren't the person legally liable! The idea of feeding pax is proof positive these companies do not care one ounce for the drivers. The legal liability for feeding pax is huge, if the driver were to encounter a dishonest con artist and their corrupt lawyer it could ruin them financially for life! *U/L know this. *In addition, the pay is so low a person would have to be a moron to pay for treats and the burden of constantly cleaning the car. Phone power cord and music that's a no brainer, no problem....... but feeding pax! unbelievable


You're a moron if you think offering wrapped candies incurs a liability beyond the liability we already take as drivers. Both Uber and lyft recommend it.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I signed up 2 years ago for Ride Share,not water and candy share. I'll work in a concession stand instead if I want to get in the business of handing out junk food. I don't

Side note. For one day only out of curiosity sake I experimented with the candy idea with a bunch of left over Halloween candy ..

3rd ride of the day 3 hood rats and some girl cleaned me completely out . Thus ended the candy experiment in a flash before the day hardly got going.

That day I also found an aux cord in the back and think it was one of them who left it.

Didn't cost me anything,never offered it to anyone,no one has asked ,and sits in plain sight for anyone to steal if they want it. I don't.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

This thread makes a lot of generalizations and irrational judgements. There are a lot of reasons to drive for ridesharing services. When you factor in your $0.54 cents per mile, most of us are working for minimum wage yet taking enormous risks on our driving records, reputations, health and safety. There are far easier and safe ways to make the same money, like flipping burgers at Burger King. Some drivers just want to have fun. 

Soooo for those who thinks there is one correct way to drive that fits all drivers is barking up the wrong tree. If a driver wants to have more fun in his minimum wage high risk job by offering snacks and whoopee cushions, it's not my thing, butttt whateverrrr floats your boat is not for me to judge. Offer them or not. 

For me it's this: 
1) Barf bags in the pockets in front of all seats. They are virgin for their intended use after 5,000 rides but double as useful garbage bags.
2) little airplane waters which sell for 100 for 12 bucks at CostCo. They are rarely used but increase tips and I've heard can possible save drunks from barfing (main reason for having them). 
3) sugar-free gum, rarely used except by me. I'm a gum addict.
4) no snacks or candy. Besides becoming glued to my leather seats, a lot of parents these days object to them. I'm guessing that having them in the SF area would be a net negative, more objections from health-conscious passengers than accolades so why go to the trouble of it. 
5) I help with suitcases because I don't want my car damaged and it's the last personal contact before tip time. 
6) A tip jar, just like the baristas at Starbucks. Despite a tipping option finally available on the Uber app, this will amazingly double your tips.


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I did bottled water in the beginning. Stopped that and my ratings went up. 4.92 to 4.94 (5k trips ; )
> 
> I have both iPhone & Android charge cables if they ask. I know I'd love that _perk_ if I used Uber...


As a rider, this has always been helpful as well. My friends and I have all had that moment following a bar crawl when we barely get in the Lyft before our phones die. I keep a spare for this reason when driving.


----------



## just_say_no_pool (Apr 23, 2017)

I give them a phone charger if they need one. Other than that, I get them safely from point a to b. I will also include some insightful conversation if the rider is in the mood.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Treat them all 


DrivingForYou said:


> So, it seems there are two camps here when it comes to passenger treatment.
> 
> One, are the misanthropes who feel that passengers are low life's, and deserve only to be dragged from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


Treat them all as passengers.
With respect.
Even the ones that dont deserve it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Treat them all
> 
> Treat them all as passengers.
> With respect.
> Even the ones that dont deserve it.


Old Sage wisdom there....


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

A couple of hours ago I picked up two black idiots from the weed store (for those who are unfamiliar with CA, they're everywhere).
One of them asked me, "how are you doing?" I said (honestly-- my mistake), "badly. I just want to be done with the work tonight."
He laughed loudly and said, "HE SAID, 'BADLY.'"
Later, I was in a very long exit lane then realized that I need to take the NEXT exit, so I just changed lanes to the left-- absolutely no one was anywhere near me.
But the idiots were drunk and stoned, so they reacted like I had just blazed through three lanes of heavy traffic or something.
One of them said, "this is your last drive."
I said, "no, I have ten more after this one." I didn't realize the maliciousness of the comment at the time. I think that the idiot intended to convey that he wanted to end my livelihood-- even though, judging by his appearance, EBT buys Lyft rides so I would expect him to have more respect for a working man who is paying for it.
As soon as they exited my car I saw that my rating had gone from 4.8 to 4.7. I guess that I'm writing this because I've been too easy on the passengers. If I have any suspicions anymore that one of them is being verbally c*nty to me I'm not going to just wait to address it in their passenger rating.
When you say that you're going to end my job based on some bulls**t that happens all the time you should be prepared to get the f*k out of my car.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I was at the airport, saw an old crippled up senior Uber driver lifting large heavy suitcases out of his trunk for a 30 something strong looking millenial.


That's frustrating and disappointing coming from a 30 something millenial.


----------

